

The Bright Side of Being Hacked - webandrew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/05/technology/the-bright-side-of-being-hacked.html?_r=2&ref=technology

======
heymishy
Anonymous isnt a hacking group, and DDoS isnt hacking. Sure they get their do
the odd hack here and there, but it seems to be isolated to a few key members.
The vast majority is organising DDoS - the project management of hacking if
you will. Raising awareness of security issues is certainly a good thing to
bring to the corporate and public eye - but public awareness of teenage-angst
masquerading as 'hacking' isn't the best way to go about it..

